# Nostalgia: just how BSDForums.org looked like



## vermaden (Jul 21, 2010)

... a *phoenix* howto on enabling sound on FreeBSD 4.x 

_(just found it saved locally on some dvd with very old backup)_


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jul 21, 2010)

http://www.archive.org/


----------



## vermaden (Jul 21, 2010)

@nekoexmachina
Yes, but its painfully slow


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jul 21, 2010)

> Yes, but its painfully slow


Whatever..
When i used the sites that generate me some nostalgy and that i want access through webarchive, i've had only a dial-up, so archive is complete emulation for me (except that it's only read-only  )


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh goodness, that just reminds me of how I don't miss ./MAKEDEV in the least.  Ugh.


----------



## phoenix (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow, there's a blast from the past.    A how-to for sound ... from 4 major releases ago.  My how the time flies!!


----------



## Business_Woman (Jul 21, 2010)

Aww, those days..


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 21, 2010)

I have to used IBM BBS for OS/2. It was great time...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bulletin_board_system


----------



## Caliante (Sep 1, 2010)

Kewl 

(I was there years ago, I remember Vermaden from there, he helped me out once )


----------



## vermaden (Sep 2, 2010)

@Caliante

Welcome mate


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 2, 2010)

I remember the days when BSDForums.org was *THE* best place to get Viagra.


----------

